# Oh my God that's sick



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What's also pretty sick is the number of comments from Daily Fail readers that seem to condone bestiality. Utterly revolting!
Airline steward, his swinger wife and her lover 'used Craigslist to find a dog for sex' | Mail Online


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats just yuk, i remember a mate of mine telling me once about a woman that lived next door to him once, she had a German shepherd and she had sex with it but got stuck and had to call 999 they took her out with a cover over her but cause the dog was moving around it fell off and everyone saw everything lmao think she got done or something like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

they`re damn lucky they didn`t fall prey to that mass murderer that`s picking working girls off through craigslist Single serial killer responsible for Long Island beach murders, police say - Telegraph he`s still at large
honestly i`m amazed the kinds of situations folk get themselves into. i hope they throw the book at them all


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purrr said:


> Thats just yuk, i remember a mate of mine telling me once about a woman that lived next door to him once, she had a German shepherd and she had sex with it but got stuck and had to call 999 they took her out with a cover over her but cause the dog was moving around it fell off and everyone saw everything lmao think she got done or something like that


OMG EEEEWWWWW! Skanky woman! Poor dog too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> they`re damn lucky they didn`t fall prey to that mass murderer that`s picking working girls off through craigslist Single serial killer responsible for Long Island beach murders, police say - Telegraph he`s still at large
> honestly i`m amazed the kinds of situations folk get themselves into. i hope they throw the book at them all


That's really really disturbing, I don't really know what Craigslist is but all I've heard is bad stuff about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> That's really really disturbing, I don't really know what Craigslist is but all I've heard is bad stuff about it


the worrying thing is he`s still at large last i heard police had no further leads , still even with all that going on , folk still using craigslist , seems some folk just don`t value their own lives


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's revolting.
I've never heard of this craigslist thing, and I'm not going to google it to find out!!


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh god wish I'd not read this thread.. it's like a car crash you don't want to but you do  Vile vile vile.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's disgusting poor dog and more often than not they euthanise them I think 

Craigslist is just like Gumtree as far as I know


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Eeeww, how disgusting and saddening  I can't understand people who condone it. Its just... wrong on so many levels!


----------

